# The Weekly Wool. July 30th- Knitting, crocheting and weaving with hand spun yarns.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

The last week in July and another busy week for me and I'm sure for all of you considering there have only been one or two more posts this week. Makes my job easy peasy. I tune in 3x's a day to read posts. Now I just breeze through what is there and do a mind refresh. Well maybe some will get into this next news letter and post a few comments so I have something to read with my coffee. lol

OH NO! not again with my story. LOL
I started out knitting at 12,I was young and only new about acrylic yarns and the only thing I could afford to use at that time plus mom would buy me my yarn. She never thought I would keep knitting, but besides horses and my knitting it was the only thing I really loved to do. I had gone to a very small country fair and there was a spinner. Spinning away. I was amazed at what she was doing. So I went home got a ride to the library and read up on spinning, the history what kind of fiber was being spun and how I could use wool for knitting. Did not even know you could use it. I did not not put 2 and 2 together, UMMM wool sweater's, wool mittens. Yup but I was 12 and you know 12 year olds. Well that is where I started my bucket list at 12 but with life going on I really forgot about spinning and all I had learned till much later on. My bucket list. The topic: Learn to. Spin yarn, quilt, dye and weave. I must admit quilting and weaving got added on later, But you will happy to hear I have accomplished everything on my bucket list. But there is always something to learn and I do enjoy learning about new techniques. I tried crocheting but just can't get the hang of it. Maybe I should try again, I can do a simple chain so who knows maybe I'll start a new list, lol

KNITTING:
We all know is easy peasy 2 main stitches knit and purl if you can do these two stitches you can make some wonderful things to use or give as a gifts. Then you add just a few stitches like knit 2 together or a yarn over or make 1 stitch and you are on your way. What you use for your yarn fiber is totally up to you. Acrylics, wool,alpaca, yak or skunk for that matter, just kidding about the skunk ok you can stop laughing or saying I am nuts.
I am nuts. lol There are so many more fibers out there to use and the right fiber for the right project is important. When you learn to spin, knitting, crocheting and weaving with yarn you have spun is amazing it is so different then some thing that has been spun on a big ole machine doing hundreds of yards a minute. (Oh I wish I could go that fast but I would hate to see what it would look like. lol) The accomplishment, the feel and the joy you get from it to know you have taken some kind of fiber, roving or fuzz spun it into yarn and knitted, crocheted and have woven from it. Yup I think we all have those wonderful feelings.

PATTERNS FOR HAND SPUN YARNS:
Well we all look for patterns we can use for our hand spun yarns. Well if you think about it you can use any pattern. Why not?
If you have spun enough(yardage and gauge) of your hand spun yarn or have a stash of colors that go together have the right weight you can knit,crochet and weave any pattern. You use store bought yarns from your stash to knit,crochet and weave with so why do we need special patterns to knit with our home spun it is yarn ya know. Maybe we are just looking for the best pattern for our home spun. I guess because of the thick and thick or the lumpy bumpy yarns there will always be a pattern out there that says a great pattern for hand spun yarns. lol I have posted 2 patterns I think would be great for any kinda of yarns. lol Just patterns Ya know. I would like to hear what kind of patterns ya all want to see. So far I'm not sure you even have my taste. Most come from my stash of patterns.Truth be told, I'm not a big crochet-er, so I don't have any crochet-specific tips to share! But, the same guidelines apply and I have seen beautiful items crocheted with handspun yarn....blankets, scarves, cowls, hats...all lovely!

PATTERNS:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/just-the-right-angle

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ripple-on-the-side-scarf

KNITTING BOOKS:
Japanese knitting stitch bible
By Hitomi Shida

365 days of knitting
By White Lemon

Cast on bind off 54 methods.
By Leslie Ann Bestor

700 knitting stitches
By Pavilion Books

CROCHET BOOKS:

500 crochet stitches
By ST Martin press

A to Z crochet
By Country Bumpkin publishers

Crochet one skein wonders
By Judith Durant.

My question to all of you is when did you start to learn about knitting or crocheting and why? When did you learn to spin or dye and why? Ok maybe more then 1 question. But you know me I just keep going and going and when something pops up well I have to use it, lol So do tell us your stories.

Dyeing yarn or roving for spinning then to knit, crochet and weaving:
Most of us who dye yarns or roving get that same feel as spinning your own yarns. We can make colors that no one else can do. Be surprised at the turn out. Look at my Macaw roving looked like the colors of the Macaw but when spun up totally different. We all know dyeing is not a exact science. I think we have a color pallet in mind and can see it in our minds and are amazed and what we spin and then produce wonderful things with. I have just started dyeing and I am totally enjoying it. It is all a new experience for me and it was on my bucket list to. I think if you want to dye go for it you will enjoy it to. You do not have to start out big just a few extra supplies and your on your way.

I keep saying to learn:
Read all you can and watch videos ask questions remember there are no stupid questions. The internet is a wonderful tool. It is. I have spent many LONG hours looking for info and have been rewarded. I try and pass that info on to all of you I could use your help let me know what info you need and I can use it in the news letters. I will be getting busy with my real life job soon and will have to think of my news letter on the fly kinda so anything you come up with would be great. PM me if you like.

DID YOU KNOW:
Total Solar Eclipse. On Monday, August 21, 2017, all of North America will be treated to an eclipse of the sun.
We have bought some special glasses for about $3.50 to watch the eclipse. Please be safe when watching it.
It's absolutely essential, if you're going to observe this, to do it safely! There are a number of ways to make these observations without looking directly at the Sun: by leveraging shadows. The simplest, equipment-free way to do it is to face with your back to the Sun, hold your hands up over your head, and criss-cross your fingers in a waffle-like pattern. When you do this, normally, the sunlight will filter through the gaps in your fingers, creating bright spots on the ground in the shape of the gaps between your hands. But during a partial eclipse, those gaps behave like pinhole cameras, and the projection on the ground reveals which portions of the Sun are eclipsed by the Moon. Your distorted shadows will reveal the eclipse!
Other ways to create this effect include:

holding up an object with a small hole (or series of small holes) in it to create an image of the Sun on the ground,
putting one lens from a pair of binoculars in the path of the Sun, creating a magnified projection on the ground beneath you,
and allowing sunlight to filter through leaves on a tree, where the mottled light pattern on the ground will show evidence of the Sun's eclipsed phase.
Without even looking at the Sun, directly, you can observe the effects of the eclipse.
The term eclipse is most often used to describe either a solar eclipse, when the Moon's shadow crosses the Earth's surface, or a lunar eclipse, when the Moon moves into the Earth's shadow. However, it can also refer to such events beyond the Earth. A Moon system: for example, a planet moving into the shadow cast by one of its moons, a moon passing into the shadow cast by its host planet, or a moon passing into the shadow of another moon. A binary star system can also produce eclipses if the plane of the orbit of its constituent stars intersects the observer's position.

For the special cases of solar and lunar eclipses, these only happen during an "eclipse season", the two times of each year when the plane of the Earth's orbit around the Sun crosses with the plane of the Moon's orbit around the Earth. The type of solar eclipse that happens during each season (whether total, annular, hybrid or partial) depends on apparent sizes of the Sun and Moon (which is a function of the elliptical distance in the Earth from the Sun and the Moon from the Earth, respectively, as seen from the Earth's surface). If the orbit of the Earth around the Sun, and the Moon's orbit around the Earth were both in the same plane with each other, then eclipses would happen each and every month. There would be a lunar eclipse at every full moon, and a solar eclipse at every new moon. And if both orbits were perfectly circular, the each solar eclipse would be the same type every month. It is because of the non-planar and non-circular differences that eclipses are not a common event. Lunar eclipses can be viewed from the entire nightside half of the Earth. But solar eclipses, particularly a total eclipse, as occurring at any one particular point on the Earth's surface, is a rare event that can span many decades from one to the next.

Good reading on eclipses;
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2017/7/25/15925410/total-solar-eclipse-2017-explained

https://www.forbes.com/sites/startswithabang/2017/07/27/the-sights-safety-and-science-of-the-great-american-eclipse/#60b4fa235280


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Macchu Picchu has always been on my wish list. Alas, I'll probably never make it there, but I have been to some pretty wonderful parts of the world, so I will rejoice in what has been done & not grieve over what hasn't. As long as I can spend time with loved ones & play with fiber, I will be content.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Woodstock granny has been to Peru When I saw this I thought of her (Even named the picture thinking woodstockgranny in my pictures file lol) and her amazing trip. She showed me all of her wonderful pictures and told me about her trip I felt like I was there.


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

I was about 8 when my best friends mother taught both of us how to knit. We made a scarf. When I was about 10 my Aunt taught me how to crochet, sort of. She always wanted to make a tam but only knew how to go in a circle and didn't realize you needed to add stiches to make it flat. Neither did I till many years later. When I was about 16 I really wanted to make something so I taught myself how to read knitting and crochet patterns. I knitted myself a cute sweater out of navy blue wool. My mother washed it - in hot water and put it in the dryer - nuff said. When I was about 19 I taught myself how to tat. I've made many doilies, scarves, bookmarks. Then in 1991 my DH and I bought 10 acres. I envisioned many animals. Bought Jacob sheep because sooner or later I wanted to learn to spin. Wrong choice in sheep but in 1999 we visited a national forest in Indiana that had a festival going on. We walked into the first building which was a log cabin and there was a lady there dressed in 1830's clothes sitting at a spinning wheel. That was the real beginning. I said I always wanted to learn to spin and she sat me down at her traditional Ashford and got me going. So I asked about carders and a wheel and she sent me on my way. I stopped at a tent with a lady spinning at a Louet traveler and I gave that a "spin" and couldn't get it at all, however she did sell me a pair of carders and sent me to my next stop, the barn. There I found 4 spinners and one had a used Ashford traditional for sale. My DH bought it for me also and away we went. I was as happy as a pig in slop!! I spun, practiced and got it refined - between work, chores and building a house. Then I med a wonderful lady who is a best friend today. She helped me learn to knit socks, got me into dying fiber, talked me into a drum carder, and then my Alpaca's showed up in my final dream. A lady was dispersing her hear and needed to find a home for her final few. I bought one for what was I thought a very large sum, but she bred her to a beautiful male. Then I get to her place with my trailer and she sends me home with 4 total and tells me I need to come back for more, which I did, another 3. So I had 2 white girls, one was bred, and one black girl and one white male. I went back and got 3 more males. Life is GREAT!

So with all of that white fiber I just had to start learning to dye. That is where my wonderful spinning friend came in again. She pointed me in the right direction and Dharma Trading and Jaquard Acid Dyes. I go slow and steady. My time for playing with fiber is fall, winter and spring. Summer is too hot and too much else to do on the farm!

Hope my story wasn't too long!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I started knitting at 19 when the ladies where I worked knitted during lunch hour and they were kind enough to teach me. My cousin tells me our grandmother taught her to crochet but I don't remember Grandma crocheting. She was more of a seamstress and made a lot of my clothes as a child. I knitted for a few years and didn't pick it up again until I was in my late forties. And it has been a full time hobby since then. Now I knit, crochet, make tapestry and weave on my 8 harness jack loom. I haven't been bit by spinning or dyeing yarn.....yet.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

I was 4 years old when my Mum taught me to knit as I was recovering from a childhood ailment. I think my dolls had the biggest wardrobe in the village (Dad made one specially to hold their clothes!!). Then I moved on to making things for myself. I taught myself to spin on the wheel Dad had made (photos in an earlier newsletter) and went on from there, adding crochet, dyeing, tatting, Dorset button making, freeforming ( see Prudence Mapstone's site www.knotjustkinitting.com),as i went along. We were taught weaving at school with small rigid heddle looms and I had one until a few years ago when it fell apart! I don't have room for a multi shaft loom, but I do have a pegloom to play with (in my spare!!!! time).
So glad you said that about handspun being perfectly suitable for use with any appropriate pattern.As you say - it is wool after all. Sure, it's special 'cos it's hand spun, but doesn't need 'special' patterns! I write my patterns for handspun, but they are equally good for commercial yarns and vice versa.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow some wonderful stories. It is nice to hear / read them makes us more like friends. Want to know more.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Picture it...1963...rural area of Puerto Rico. My family live on the ridge of a large rise, (maybe two cars wide) on either side. Small mountains and hills all around us. One road ran along our ridge and connected with the main road which connected to everywhere else. 
Every day I would see this lady across a small valley (equal to a city block) whom I would see in the late afternoon on her porch, intently rocking on a rocking chair and looking at her hands. When I was about 6 yrs. old, I was introduced to this lady by her son, whom I was in school with. I told her how I would see her everyday from across the valley watching her busily moving her hands (she lived RIGHT across the way in direct sight)! So she showed me what I had seen her doing every day, and I was mesmerized. She was making fabric with string! She would make skirts, jackets,all kinds of stuff! All beautiful stuff with COTTON THREAD! 
So I asked her if she would if she would teach me so that I could make something for my Mom, because mother's day was coming,and I wanted to give her something from me (not something bought by my father). So for the next three weeks she proceeded to show me how crochet, and to make a drawstring purse with a plastic bottom from a coffee can. I was so proud of myself, not only had I learned to crochet, but had something to show for it.

When Mother's day arrived, I wrapped my little gift (with newspaper {comic section}) and string; and ran home to gifted to my Mom, unfortunately my father had gotten home as well, and when I presented my gift, my Mom was shocked, and me father appalled! 
My mom was shocked at the surprise, because of the learning and the obvious mastery I had had gleamed at such a early age. My father appalled because I this was not man's work! He proceeded to beat me raw with his belt, and instructed me to sell he item, of get rid of it. Needless to say I was not able to give my mom a gift, and was not able to to crochet till the age of 11.
By that time my mom had passed away, I was brought to the U.S., and had been processed thought an orphanage and into foster care. It would be another 11 years, before I was taught to knit by a master knitter, and the rest is history. I followed my curiosity about yarn and the love of it, to where I happened to see a LYS that advertised spinning classes, and I fell in love again. I took a drop spindle class, which left me wanting and frustrated; until a family member gifted me my Ashford traveler. It has been my solace since. Would have love to attach a pic of my first knitted project, and that last spinning, but the batteries in my camera have died, so next time.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Well.....I don't remember the exact age but I first learned to knit at about 10. My cousin taught me. I remember we went to the yarn store and I got my yarn based solely on what I liked. It was a thick and thin. I came home with pattern, needles and yarn and after learning the few basic stitches, went to town and kept at it until finished. Knew absolutely nothing about measuring for size, swatch, or anything. Followed the directions and when I was done.....well....there was no way it would fit because I wasn't still 5. I was so disappointed and just thought...this isn't for me, I can't knit. Didn't attempt it again for many years and actually picked it up again about 8-9 years ago. I still cannot get myself to try a sweater and so admire those who do....such talent. Crochet.....I crochet and for years did the doilies. I remember sitting as a kid and teaching myself from one of the little instructional booklets how to make my stitches. I decided I could crochet but just not knit. I alternate between knitting and crochet. Still...nothing fitted. 

Spinning.....I love spinning and watched some ladies spin about two summers ago. New Jersey summers, so my summer could be your winter. Lol I was just fascinated. I was so happy when mama879 asked if we would like a spinning, weaving and dyeing section and this is the best section on all of KP. At that point, I still did not spin but seeing and reading and being encouraged by everyone did it and gave me the push I needed. I am also very grateful for YouTube. And Craig's list where I saw my first wheel....an Ashford Traditional. I have the biggest learning curve of all....really....I do. It was so hard for me but after literally hours a day spinning, or trying, it finally clicked. Who said to practice 10 min a day???? I sat for 4-6 hrs a day. I heard my son in law say to my daughter.....'I think there is something wrong with your mom'. Lol lol Now, I have raw fleece to play with and I haven't started dyeing but bought everything I need. Just need to push myself. 

Oh, I am on my last row of a lace shawl from my spun roving. It finally told me what it wanted to be. I will post a pic when finished and blocked.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

JoeA said:


> Picture it...1963...rural area of Puerto Rico. My family live on the ridge of a large rise, (maybe two cars wide) on either side. Small mountains and hills all around us. One road ran along our ridge and connected with the main road which connected to everywhere else.
> Every day I would see this lady across a small valley (equal to a city block) whom I would see in the late afternoon on her porch, intently rocking on a rocking chair and looking at her hands. When I was about 6 yrs. old, I was introduced to this lady by her son, whom I was in school with. I told her how I would see her everyday from across the valley watching her busily moving her hands (she lived RIGHT across the way in direct sight)! So she showed me what I had seen her doing every day, and I was mesmerized. She was making fabric with string! She would make skirts, jackets,all kinds of stuff! All beautiful stuff with COTTON THREAD!
> So I asked her if she would if she would teach me so that I could make something for my Mom, because mother's day was coming,and I wanted to give her something from me (not something bought by my father). So for the next three weeks she proceeded to show me how crochet, and to make a drawstring purse with a plastic bottom from a coffee can. I was so proud of myself, not only had I learned to crochet, but had something to show for it.
> 
> ...


Your lace knitting is absolutely stunning! It must have been very traumatic to have your dad be so angry at you and not be able to give your mom your gift. Your desire to learn stayed with you and now look....a master you are.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Omg more, I want more. I love the stories. I feel new friendships happening. I wish we could have a SWD convention. It would be so cool.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Cdambro said:


> Your lace knitting is absolutely stunning! It must have been very traumatic to have your dad be so angry at you and not be able to give your mom your gift. Your desire to learn stayed with you and now look....a master you are.


You are very kind and I thank you. As promised, here is a picture or my first knitting project and my latest spinning (already dyed). Plied domestic sheep from Long Island. Each cake between 200-225 yards, about a fingering weight.

thank you again!

Joe :sm23:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

JoeA said:


> You are very kind and I thank you. As promised, here is a picture or my first knitting project and my latest spinning (already dyed). Plied domestic sheep from Long Island. Each cake between 200-225 yards, about a fingering weight.
> 
> thank you again!
> 
> Joe :sm23:


Oh my that was your first knitting project nothing like going for the big stuff first My first project was a scarf. Your sweater is amazing your yarn is very pretty. What did you use to dye your yarn? They are nice colors.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Joe, that is one beautiful sweater!


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Thank you very much at the time it took me six months to get it done!


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

I use Greener Earth's colors for my yarns, I had used food colors before.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

JoeA said:


> I use Greener Earth's colors for my yarns, I had used food colors before.


I was looking into Greener Earths Will have to go back and look again. What type of fiber is the yarn you dyed? You sweater is amazing for your first project.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

My sweater was knitted with "Regal" chunky knits, 60% wool 40% acrylic . I still have a ball left after these 30 odd yrs!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful sweater, Joe and lovely colours of yarn.
fascinating to hear everyone's stories.
I think my first ever piece of knitting,when I was 4 years old, was a very wonky scarf for my dolly - about 8 inches long and done in mint green with bright yellow ends ( scraps,as wool was in short supply still in the mid'50s). I can remember it so clearly. My next endeavour was a dress for a doll just 2 inches tall in a sort of dark greeny turquoise. Amazing what one remembers!!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

spinninggill said:


> Beautiful sweater, Joe and lovely colours of yarn.
> fascinating to hear everyone's stories.
> I think my first ever piece of knitting,when I was 4 years old, was a very wonky scarf for my dolly - about 8 inches long and done in mint green with bright yellow ends ( scraps,as wool was in short supply still in the mid'50s). I can remember it so clearly. My next endeavour was a dress for a doll just 2 inches tall in a sort of dark greeny turquoise. Amazing what one remembers!!


It is amazing what we remember. If I tried to knit at that age, I sure don't remember. Knitting such small items is an accomplishment.


----------

